# ISFJ's + ESFJ's - Tertiary and least dominant Ti functions?



## mcnn4 (May 7, 2017)

A question to all my xSFJs, how do you know you've tapped into our non-dominant Ti function? 

I was talking to my other MBTI enthusiast friend and was saying that for an ESFJ which is Fe - Si - Ne - Ti, I have a high sense of Ti. I know I am not mistyped as I have been tested and typed as an ESFJ again and again. I have even done the Enneagram test and fit right into what ESFJs typically score as. 

Would a high interest in politics, watching documentaries, and my lack of religious structure in my life equate to a sense of developed Ti? 

One of my close friends is an ISFJ and she is very religious and organized. I noticed that she tends to follow traditions and rules blindly and that might be because of her dominant Si and inferior Ti. 

What do you consider Ti development in an individual who has Ti as their tertiary or least dominant function? 

(INFJs and ENFJs feel free to share as well since you all also have a less dominant Ti just like us xSFJs :wink


----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby (Apr 11, 2013)

Good question. It's hard to tell when I've tapped into Ti I think. I'd say for me the most obvious signs are when I start asking myself things like: _'What makes sense to YOU? How do YOU feel?' _It's usually a result of some situation where 1) there's no established precedent and 2) I can't get any kind of outside advice. For example, say my friend's boyfriend comes on to me. I'll start freaking out thinking: _'I don't know what to do, I've never been in this situation before. I can't ask anyone else about it because they might tell her. What DO I DO?!'_ Eventually I'll just start asking myself, '_What makes the most sense to YOU? What's logical?' _Then I'll come up with some sort of solution I think is logical like: _'Just say nothing. You have no proof and if you say anything to her, he'll simply deny it.'*_

I also really enjoy computer programming and repairing computer hardware/systems. Maybe that's a bit of my Ti kicking in. I'm not sure though.


*true story, btw


----------



## kjdaniels (May 14, 2017)

mcnn4 said:


> A question to all my xSFJs, how do you know you've tapped into our non-dominant Ti function?
> 
> I was talking to my other MBTI enthusiast friend and was saying that for an ESFJ which is Fe - Si - Ne - Ti, I have a high sense of Ti. I know I am not mistyped as I have been tested and typed as an ESFJ again and again. I have even done the Enneagram test and fit right into what ESFJs typically score as.
> 
> ...


That's a Great Question. For me as an ISFJ it is when you start to consider the logic in making decisions rather than just making decisions based on your gut feelings. For me, it manifests itself when I'm alone and figuring out the why and ask myself if what I am doing is logical. When I'm with other people and using my Fe to understand how they are feeling and trying to offer support. I try to be empathetic and a great listener to make the person feel comfortable than as the conservation continues. I try to find out the rational and why they feel the way they do. So I think for an ISFJ or INFJ with tertiary Introverted Thinking it's when you start to add a logic element to making decisions and when you try to comfort other people and try to see the logic and rational behind their viewpoints. It's also useful in arguments in trying to be empathetic but also at the same time trying to see the logic and rational. I think ISFJs and INFJs can make great peacemakers and mediators of conflict when they have Extroverted Feeling and a well developed Introverted Thinking because they have the ability to be empathetic and appeal to others concerns (Fe) and with a well developed (Ti) see the logic and rational behind their viewpoint

About your politics and documentaries question. I don't know I don't spend a lot of time watching politics or documentaries. I guess for me in those things I would be taking in the information and figuring out where I stood internally. As for religious structure, I think Introverted Thinking manifests itself into ask yourself if your religious beliefs make sense and if they are logical. 

That's my .02


----------

